# Maple syrup beer



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

I am kinda new to the home brew. I have did like 5 batches using kits from Northen Brewer and I am thinking of trying something that is non-kit related. I boil my own maple syrup in the spring and thought it would be nice to have some good maple flavored home-brew to help pass the time this spring while boiling sap... I am not real sure where to go with this but I am leaning towards either a Maple Porter or a Maple Stout.

If anybody has heard of or tried brewing with maple syrup I would like some sugggestions as far as a recipe/hops ect.


----------



## buckinoff69 (Mar 13, 2008)

found this site. http://lcrw.net/wordpress/?p=390 looks interesting. hope it helps i think a maple stout would taste great, even better is if you could find a bourbon barrell to brew it in.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

thats an interesting article...


----------

